# Sandbridge Fishing Report 05/16/2015



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Today went to sandbridge little island park pier at 930am and stayed till 1130am. I had one hit on clams and still not sure what kind of fish it was that spat out my hook. Overall the fish I saw come out of the water was 1 bluefish and 1 clearnose skates. It was a very slow day in outgoing tide. The pier was packed at least closer to the end and it was shoulder to shoulder of fishermen. The only good thing out of my trip was the nice cool weather at the beach on a sunny day.


----------



## JacksonTclark (Oct 24, 2013)

Has the surf filled up with beach goers yet?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

JacksonTclark said:


> Has the surf filled up with beach goers yet?


Yes! Today I saw at least 50 people out in the beach swimming or just lying there getting a tan. The parking lot was full. Also there was at least 5 surfers out getting wave action and 4 fishermen surf fishing. The pier itself had at least 30 people in it. I should have brought squid and just catch skates at least it's something rather nothing. lol


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I was there too. Only caught a turtle. Did see a few spot and round head.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Was down the street at back bay today. Managed two small croakers and a 27" black drum that hit my spot /king rig with bloodworm fb on it. Can't believe I got him in without straightening those tiny hooks. Lots of beach goers out down there too, even though it's supposed to be fishing only. Did receive my first interview with the warden this year today also. Good to see him out checking people.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Can't find the like button Benji so, Like Like Like


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Benji said:


> Was down the street at back bay today. Managed two small croakers and a 27" black drum that hit my spot /king rig with bloodworm fb on it. Can't believe I got him in without straightening those tiny hooks. Lots of beach goers out down there too, even though it's supposed to be fishing only. Did receive my first interview with the warden this year today also. Good to see him out checking people.


Lots of beach goers at backbay? Park rangers should have run them off then. I hope that doesn't continue in the summer because that's pretty much the only place you can surf fish without having to deal with all the beach goers. And yeah they're checking licenses alot this year. I've been checked at least 4 times already


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There was a lot of people walking up and down the beach. most were some sort of church group around 70 people wading in the wash and just hanging out on the beach for the afternoon. I don't particularly like to have a audience when I'm casting. seen a mom and a bunch of kids in their underwear playing in the water as I was leaving. And a surfer road by on a bike. Kinda odd for the refuge.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Benji said:


> There was a lot of people walking up and down the beach. most were some sort of church group around 70 people wading in the wash and just hanging out on the beach for the afternoon. I don't particularly like to have a audience when I'm casting. seen a mom and a bunch of kids in their underwear playing in the water as I was leaving. And a surfer road by on a bike. Kinda odd for the refuge.


Very odd indeed. I hope it doesn't continue, I don't like being crowded by a bunch of swimmers, surfers or kids either. I'm afraid if I broke off a sinker or a cast went astray it could hit someone. And of course I'd be the one in trouble for hitting someone with a sinker in a place they shouldn't have been.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Last year I saw the warden run some swimmers/sunbathers off. First time I saw anyone run off. Hope it continues.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

It must've worked cuz I was at Back Bay Sunday from sunrise till about Noon and didn't see anyone but fisherman. We were lined up pretty good but all I saw being caught was clear-nose skates, caught probably 10 myself before calling it. If skates tasted like fried chicken we'd have it made. Was using squid, cut frozen croaker and clams.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I love fried chicken!


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

Who doesn't? lol


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

surfqban said:


> Who doesn't? lol


Chickens? lol sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice lol


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

where is the fishing spot in Backbay?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

It's just before the back bay entrance.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Off surf or pier?



marv1234 said:


> It's just before the back bay entrance.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a pier at little island park Before you get to back bay. The refuge is surf.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Oo ok , is the fishing in the Backbay/Sandbridge area best off this pier or from the surf?



Benji said:


> There's a pier at little island park Before you get to back bay. The refuge is surf.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

They can both be good but the pier is short and can get very crowded. The surf in Back Bay is miles long so plenty of beach and space to fish from and no sunbathing or surfing is allowed in Back Bay so just fisherman or beach hikers. A beach cart with wide wheels is very useful or just pack light, it's a small hike from the parking lot over the dunes to the beach.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I only fish the refuge so I can't speak on comparison. But I drive an hour every weekend I can to fish back bay's surf. Last weekend landed a black this weekend hopefully my first reds of the year.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice Benji! I live in Richmond so my drive is a little further lol May see you out there this weekend tight lines guys , thanks for the info! 



Benji said:


> I only fish the refuge so I can't speak on comparison. But I drive an hour every weekend I can to fish back bay's surf. Last weekend landed a black this weekend hopefully my first reds of the year.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll be there Monday since it's a 3 day weekend


----------

